
Amazon S3 Announces Increased Request Rate Performance - wanghq
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2018/07/amazon-s3-announces-increased-request-rate-performance/
======
wanghq
Looks like such a small change that people even haven't noticed it, but it
matters a lot to the development.

